# Ohio



## mary newton

Im loving it!!!


----------



## Pup queen

Hi I'm a pretty avid Hunter. My usual spots have been really unproductive. What part of Ohio are you in


----------



## mary newton

Fairborn


----------



## mary newton

Pup queen said:


> Hi I'm a pretty avid Hunter. My usual spots have been really unproductive. What part of Ohio are you in


Greene county


----------



## L.M.

Found this on May 7, 2018 in Adams County, Ohio.


----------



## L.M.

Pup queen said:


> Hi I'm a pretty avid Hunter. My usual spots have been really unproductive. What part of Ohio are you in


.
I found this in Adams County, Ohio on May 7, 2018. Call or email me if you'd like to go mushroom hunting together. I'm looking for new friends. I also like to hunt arrowheads.

Mark 
[email protected]
603-369-7902


----------



## mary newton

Nice find
[email protected]


----------



## shroomsearcher

OK! Nice find! So, you're getting into the "bigfoot" morels down there near Dayton. It's just getting started up here in NE Ohio, in Mahoning Co. Found two today, my first of the year, one decent sized yellow and a tiny little thing. By way of contrast, here's the little one!


----------



## zinnas

L.M. said:


> .
> I found this in Adams County, Ohio on May 7, 2018. Call or email me if you'd like to go mushroom hunting together. I'm looking for new friends. I also like to hunt arrowheads.
> 
> Mark
> [email protected]
> 603-369-7902
> View attachment 6639
> View attachment 6640


WOW NICE!!!!


----------

